# Biete Diverse Bauteile Abb CS31 Sütron BT5 Schuhmann Messtechnik



## jojoa (26 Juni 2011)

Hallo biete diverse Bautreile

Schuhmenn Messtechnik Trennwandler TV13.00G 24Vdc 0-5A auf 4-20 mA
genaue Info hier

http://www.schuhmann-messtechnik.de/Produkte/Stromwandler_Wechselstrom__Dre/TV13_0xG/tv13_0xg.html

Sütron BT5 N



Sowie folgende ABB CS 31 Komponenten

1 X CPU 07KT92 inkl 07KP90 
1 X Cpu 07 KT 92 
1 X 23 WT 90 (neu Orginal verpackt)
1 X 23 WT 90 
1 X 07KP90 (neu Orginal verpackt)
1 X ICSE 08A6 (neu Orginal verpackt)
1 X ICSK 20F1 (neu Orginal verpackt)
1 X ICSE 08A6
3 X ICSK 20F1
1 X ICSI 16E1
2 X ICSO 08R1
5 X 07DC91
1 X 07KT94 inkl. arcnet 
1 X 07AC 91
2 X Zöllner NFLÜ 321
1 X Zöllner NFLÜ 321 (neu Orginal verpackt)



Zum Zustand: Alle Teile sind gebraucht und stammen aus demontierten Anlagen

Bilder gibt es auf Wunsch per Mail

bei Intresse PM an mich




Update 

ABB ist alles  weg .


----------



## Jens.G (3 August 2011)

*Interesse an CS31*

Hallo,

würde mich für die CS31 interessieren.

Was sollen denn die Teile kosten??

MFG

Jens G.


----------

